# ? : ventilating a C-24 close t: (-) pressure and how it benefits



## fRIENDinDEED (Nov 29, 2006)

I have decided to grow in a C-24 cab and figured Id start with the components of a closet first and then once I get the closet I can set everything up in it. So far I completed my DIY carbon scrubber and am currently going to wire my  DIY cool tube, just have to drill a hole through the reducer/inducer for the connections, and am in the process of finding a cheap/er can-fan and I wanted to know:

-Can a blower be used in the same fashion as a can-fan regardless of CFM rating?

-Anything other than e-bay, that I can go to , to physically see a cheaper fan 
*( NYC by the way)

*my scrubber is about 14 in length, 6 x 4 inducer/reducer, ¼ batting on inside around core and a layer on the outside so I have about 1- 1/4 of  activated charcoal in there now, giving me about 10 or so inches of filtering space. 

-What amount of CFM fan do I need to pull through the scrubber, past the bulb, past the ballast and to out take? With say about 9-10 feet of vent coil tubing.

-How many plants can fit in one of these C-24 cabs?

* I plan to seal the closet with weather stripping to create the negative pressure I have been reading about?

-What are the benefits if any of negative pressure environments for the plants?

Ofcourse all responses are appreciated, I am the same here as I am at the other sites I have subscribed to. This question has been posted elsewhere to get the maximum information possible. My name is the same as well at the other sites I speak of.


----------



## fRIENDinDEED (Dec 9, 2006)

ok , since my last post I have been doing some serious searching and have pretty much found what I needed to know as far as the necessary amount of CFM I would need in a fan to pull through my carbon scrubber, around 200+ would be sufficient.

Q: Is there a significant difference between a blower and an inline/can (squirrel cage) fan? In regards to CFM, power can one do more or less than the other? I have read that it is kind of difficult to attach/ adapt a blower to an inducer/ reducer. Can a blower be used the same way an inline/ can fan can?

Thanks for all the replies, I really think that these are questions that may be added to a faq one day, so I am trying to gather as much info now as I possibly can pertaining to the specifics about fans , for all, especially the noobies to growing and set-up a closet. 

***sorry it takes so long to reply/post. been busy searching, but i am trying to "blaze a trail" about this topic

***here is the closet/ dimensions i am talking about(on the bottom): http://www.millspride.com/assembleinstall/closet_specbook/wardrobe.htm


----------

